# Scheinbar eine alte neue Masche?



## Schiebedach (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo Community,
habe einen Brieffreund in Portugal.
Von dessen Adresse erhielt ich vorhin eine Mail, deren Urheber eine Adresse namens w*w.Spendenskandal.com ist. Diese wiederum ist Partner von "Kisseo.de". Deren Angebote beziehen sich auf Versand von Grußkarten und Verkauf von Abendkleidern.
In der Mail von 'Spendenskandal' ist auch ein Video über eine 'Karl-Heinz-Böhm Äthiopienhilfe' abrufbar. Das dollste ist aber, daß ich dort bereits als Mitglied '"registriert" sein soll und mich abmelden müsse, wenn ich keine weiteren Mails haben will.
Nun habe ich selbstverständlich weder das Video geöffnet noch mich "abgemeldet" -wozu auch, wo ich mich da doch niemals angemeldet habe, da ich den Verein bis dato nicht kannte-.
Vorsorglich möchte ich aber Neugierige gewarnt haben, da die (also meine) Adresse aus dem Adressenfach meines Freundes stammt -der hat die nicht weitergegeben!-, dieser Verein -kicher-kicher- aber bereits eine Mitgliedschaft unterstellt. Jede Reaktion von mir (oder anderem Empfänger) könnte als Einverständnis zur Anmeldung gelten und Beiträge im Abonnement bei dieser "Hilfe" begründen.
Ich meine: Finger weg und ab in den Papierkorb und Rechner säubern, sonst ist man selbst zum Spam-Verteiler geworden.
Es grüßt
Schiebedach
(Klaus)


----------



## BenTigger (10 Juni 2013)

Oder einfach auch als Kontrolle, ob die E-Mailadresse noch aktiv ist, um sie dann Gewinnbringend zu verkaufen.


----------



## Reiner1955 (11 Juni 2013)

hmja... hab mal die obengenannten adresse aufgerufen, video kann man angucken, ohne irgendwas zu machen, ist ja youtube eingestellt. Also ich habe nirgends was gefunden,wo man sich anmelden müsste, um den Inhalt der seite zu sehen.( muss wohl blind sein)


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2013)

Der Betreiber der Seite spendenskandal.com ( Multimillionär J.W. ) ist etwas dubios:

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...er-entlasten-menschen-fuer-menschen-1.1665972

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama...arlheinz-boehm-roulette-im-glashaus-1.1673642


----------



## hauseltr (16 Juni 2013)

@ schiebedach

Ich habe den Beitrag an einen Freund geschickt, der in dieser 'Karl-Heinz-Böhm Äthiopienhilfe' Organisation ein führendes Mitglied ist.

Mal sehen, ob und was der antwortet.


----------



## hauseltr (16 Juni 2013)

Lieber M.,
danke für Deine Mail. So ist es halt. Hat einer einen Virus auf dem Rechner, weil er das Geld für eine
gute Software spart, dann haben oft alle Freunde und Bekannte in dem Adressbuch ihre Freude daran.
Ich habe mein Adressbuch, mit mehr als 3.000 Adressen, auf einer externen Platte, die immer von mir 
erst zugeschaltet wird, wenn ich im Netz bin. Dann läuft ein Scanner zuvor und ich bin sicher, ich habe
keinen Virus oder Trojaner auf meinem Rechner.
Denk auch immer daran, wenn Du eine Mail ohne Betreff hast, dann sei elektrisiert! Frage beim Absender
erst nach, ob er Dir was geschickt hat, bevor Du die Mail öffnest. Bei diesen Mails handelt es sich um einen
eingebrachten Trojaner, der alle Adressen aus dem Adressbuch nutzt, um sich weiter zu verbreiten.
Herzlichst, J.


----------

